# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I'm Bob.

## bobbyd98682

Hello all. I am a closet Excel junkie and am starting to dabble in visual basic coding for macro add-ins.

I'm teaching myself and using the internet as my instructor.

I have lots of questions, so please be patient with me.

Cheers,

Bob  :Cool:

----------


## Cutter

> I have lots of questions, so please be patient with me.



Hurry up and post a question!!   :Wink: 

Welcome to the forum.  Soon we Canadians will dominate this place.  And then.....the Earth!

----------


## bobbyd98682

LOL
Hi Cutter.
I did, I did post a question. It's right here.  :Wink: 
Also, I hope you Canadians take over soon...we need more polite people. :~D

----------


## Cutter

Ahhh,  I saw the Vancouver but missed the Washington.  If I'd have seen it I wouldn't have let you in on our plan!

----------


## FDibbins

you have a plan??

----------


## tigeravatar

My understanding of the Canada plan:

Step 1: Establish online presence.
Step 2: ?
Step 3: PROFIT

----------


## Cutter

Yes, we do, but obviously I can't let you in on the plan (which, BTW, has now been changed) because of your relative proximity to the equator.

----------


## john55

for Canadians...
I'm wondering where Mordred is...is he looking for cheaper gas?! LoL

----------


## Cutter

The mosquitoes have probably done him in.

----------

